# Can't connect with new motherboard



## Volkszorn88 (Sep 24, 2011)

I just got in the mail my brand new Asrock Fatal1ty 990fx Mobil and installed it last night. Everything works fine expect I can't connect to the internet.

I'vs tried going into network and sharing and setting up the connection there by putting in the username and password for router, which is what I usually do. And I even have the Realtek Ethernet driver for win7 installed too.

Any ideas? Thanks in advance


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Sep 24, 2011)

Also my Mobo has 2 lan ports. Does this mean I need 2 cables to connect?


----------



## 95Viper (Sep 24, 2011)

Nope, you should only need to use one ethernet cable.

However, doesn't their boards have a Broadcom chip (not a Realtek)?

Edit: 

Make sure the lan ports are enable in the bios, too.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Sep 24, 2011)

At my device manger, by "other devices" the Ethernet controller has a yellow sign by it.


----------



## 95Viper (Sep 24, 2011)

Goto device manager, right click the device, choose to uninstall (and the software/drivers), then re-boot.
After re-boot, it should re-discover the devices.
When that is done,,, you can install the latest Broadcom divers. if you wish to.

Or go lazy way first... which may work; just install the braodcom driver software and see if that fixes it.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Sep 24, 2011)

Does it matter that I installed the same hard drive on my new mono without reformatting it first?


----------



## 95Viper (Sep 24, 2011)

Could be... That old board, probably used a Realtek lan chipset.

You, usually, are better off doing a clean install when swapping motherboards... just my own opinion.
However, did you try the driver for the Braodcom lan chipset or removeing the drivers for the one with the yellow alert triangle in device manager?


----------



## ron732 (Sep 24, 2011)

Yes it does matter. You have all the drivers from the old mobo on your hard disk. You either have to do a clean install of Windows or a repair of the current install on your hard disk. Most people like to do a format and clean install when changing a mobo.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks Viper, appareciate it. Finally got it working. Ye I had to install the Broadcom and uninstall Realtek. 

Also, didn't have to reformat my HDD. Which is good for me. Unless I start to have some issues, I'll leave it be.


----------



## 95Viper (Sep 25, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Thanks Viper, appareciate it. Finally got it working. Ye I had to install the Broadcom and uninstall Realtek.
> 
> Also, didn't have to reformat my HDD. Which is good for me. Unless I start to have some issues, I'll leave it be.



You are welcome, glad you got it working.


----------

